# Facelift MK2



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

I hear a rumour that there is a facelift MK2 TT about to be launched :?

Is there any substance to it :?:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

A tad too soon for a facelift, surely?  The car's only really been around for a year!


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

That's what I thought.... Maybe it's a new model.........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope, no new model either.
Next year for the Tq, will be here for the 58 plate, but not 08 is what i got from Audi last week.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Perfect timing!  I'll sell my 2.0T for invoice price minus a grand or two, and buy a 2.0T quattro when it comes out! Does that sound about right Tosh?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTS launches next year. Face lift likely around 2010


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

So.... What's the likely spec for the TTS then? RS4 Engine and Quattro? That could be tempting


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Seems to early for a facelift! 2010 sounds more like it!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChilliTT said:


> So.... What's the likely spec for the TTS then? RS4 Engine and Quattro? That could be tempting


Not an RS4 engine... not for the TTS :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChilliTT said:


> I hear a rumour that there is a facelift MK2 TT about to be launched :?
> 
> Is there any substance to it :?:


Yes, Audi will upgrade the inside of the TT headlights to DRL's.
The same will be the case by the A3 + frontbumper + Cabrio and A6, RS6 headlights for all A6 models.

Hans.


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Hans... I take it DRL's = Daytime Running Lights..... Will that be LED's as the R8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChilliTT said:


> Thanks Hans... I take it DRL's = Daytime Running Lights..... Will that be LED's as the R8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yes like R8, RS6, S6, A5/S5, new A4.
Audi did something simular in the past with the new A3, after only one year and half they give it a facelift by putting on the SFG.

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Being serious for second... :roll: 

If Audi did do a facelift model (ignoring engine types and power, etc) what would you guys like to see on this face lift model?

For example do you think the Mk2 should have the S-Line kit as standard? or a boot release button or a redesigned boot spoiler that did spill water into boot? Anything else?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Colour DIS, Xenons as standard, DRL (as mentioned), music interface as A5.

Thanks


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Autocar has October 07 as when the TTS will be launched but me thinks they've got it wrong. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

PATT said:


> Autocar has October 07 as when the TTS will be launched but *me thinks they've got it wrong*. :?


Me too


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

PATT said:


> Autocar has October 07 as when the TTS will be launched but me thinks they've got it wrong. :?


There are introduction differences between mainland Europe and your island UK.
October 07 is a mainland Europe date and it's for the TT 2.0TFSI Quattro.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ChilliTT said:


> So.... What's the likely spec for the TTS then? RS4 Engine and Quattro? That could be tempting


drop the R and decrease the number and you're there


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

der_horst said:


> ChilliTT said:
> 
> 
> > So.... What's the likely spec for the TTS then? RS4 Engine and Quattro? That could be tempting
> ...


S3 it is then...... :roll: The price is $64K question :lol:


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

hope those lights can be retrofitted into the current TT.

So on the current model...there is no day time light?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> Perfect timing!  I'll sell my 2.0T for invoice price minus a grand or two, and buy a 2.0T quattro when it comes out! Does that sound about right Tosh?


I only know what i posted, nothing more nothing less. Nutts (mark) is your man, he knows more people in the know at Audi than me, or they trust him more than me. I'd post it up if i knew and im sure Audi wouldn't want that.

I was told the spec would be 3.2 near as dam it and it would sit in the middle. From this im 'guessing', I've not been told and i wont pretend i have its not the S model, just the q. I've heard two numbers for the engine bhp, so again im guessing one is q one is S. I have not been told Audi will release a model with s or sline name. Only they are working on a few things.

In truth I've been after info around a larger V ie 3.6.

Trade in prices, i dont have a clue, they change too fast so its impossible for anyone to say this far out , but good luck.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> For example do you think the Mk2 should have the S-Line kit as standard? or a boot release button or a redesigned boot spoiler that *did* spill water into boot? Anything else?


Mine does that quite adequately as it is. :lol:

Another thing is water running off the roof and in through the driver's / passenger's window - particularly when you have just driven off with water on the roof. Surely they adapt the groves on the roof to make sure the water was channelled along the roof - perhaps a sort of dent in the roof down the middle. It could help clear the rear screen as well.

Ooh ooh ooh, almost forgot. My biggest annoyance - the front seats not sliding forward as you tip the seat back forward for entry into the rear. It is such a pain in the butt having to pull the seat forward first. The A3 has it, so should be easy to apply it to the TT.


----------



## fluffer (May 7, 2007)

Damnit.
People are talking with authority here about light facelifts etc. I have ordered Xenons Plus with DRL's in Jan 08. I love the A5 one's, and it would kill me to see the TT receive the same ones 3 months or so after my TT delivery. Any Idea when they are talking about?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

fluffer said:


> Damnit.
> People are talking with authority here about light facelifts etc. I have ordered Xenons Plus with DRL's in Jan 08. I love the A5 one's, and it would kill me to see the TT receive the same ones 3 months or so after my TT delivery. Any Idea when they are talking about?


Some people have been confused about a facelift model... in truth a pure facelift Mk2 won't see the light of day till 2010.

The S on the other hand will be next year


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect timing!  I'll sell my 2.0T for invoice price minus a grand or two, and buy a 2.0T quattro when it comes out! Does that sound about right Tosh?
> ...


Cool, thanks for that!

I'll still be looking for a 2.0T engined TT, rather than a V, for the main reason that it'll be a commuting car putting in around 40-50 miles a day. Just doesn't make financial sense for me to drive around in a 3.2 (or 3.6) V6!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There are no plans for a 3.6 litre TT in the UK


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

no a 2.5 turbo RS though


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

nutts said:


> There are no plans for a 3.6 litre TT in the UK


Um thats interesting.
A recent visit to my local Audi stealer and a chat with the dealership head suggested otherwise
he indicated that a 3.6 "will" be in the line up. He had heard that from a good Audi source when he visited Ingolstad (spelling ?) recently on one of these Factory days....I'll probe a little further...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont see why Nutts will not tell us.

most places say the TTS will be the 280ish Bhp Turbo with 4 wheels drive

and the TT RS will be the 2.5 turbo with 350Bhp ish

ffs Nutts you act like you know it all and then say nothing ;-)


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

Regarding the DRL's etc when would we be expecting to see them standard on the current UK models.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are std with xenons.

I wouldnt expect them to become std without Xenons.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> Ingolstad (spelling ?) ...


*Ingolstadt.* :wink:

According to a sales person of Audi Netherlands a TT 3.6 Quattro is in the line up for next year.

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> I dont see why Nutts will not tell us.
> 
> most places say the TTS will be the 280ish Bhp Turbo with 4 wheels drive
> 
> ...


I try to give some info... thatâ€™s all  . I do know whatâ€™s going on in the uk. I do not know what is happening outside of the UK. The TT Owners Club does have information, as we have reasonable senior contacts within Audi UK, but the information we get and is used in forthcoming issues of the club magazine is embargoed. If we break that embargo we risk severing those links and losing the relationship that has taken time to develop. For example, Audi UK pays for the ADE to attend the Annual Event every year and this year paid for a production company to put a short film together about the event for the Audi channel. 8)

I know through experience how much we can say and when we can say it. Itâ€™s fair to say I could answer most of the questions based on what the TTOC knows, but I canâ€™t say too much unfortunately. If you read my comments pre-release of any official information youâ€™ll find Iâ€™ve never been wrong. Other people may also be right and may have posted before me... but I don't post fiction :wink:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

nutts said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see why Nutts will not tell us.
> ...


Think that sums it up nicely...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Facelift MKII










Think i'm going to pass on this one. This one has a big end too.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yuk! That is hideous [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Toshiba: Do you know if Audi chose not to put diesel in TT ? There was some talking about TDI in TT, but looks like this wont happened ?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Facelift MKII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Now that is a facelift


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I know it is a little off topic but do you have to have xenons to get DRL's or can you have the standard lights and get Audi to make them DRL's? Here in the states on my old A4 it was DRL capable but the dealer did not have them "on"...still a bit confused on this one. I would actually prefer to have DRL's since I am in Canada now! thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## fluffer (May 7, 2007)

I should clarify when i say what I like is actually the LED DRL's. That's what I'm interested in getting. With the Xenon pack I/we already get DRL's. I want LED ones like the A5.

modernTT I think you are right. DRL capable means any car capable of switching on dipped beams during daylight, (and doing it) afaik. Volvo follow that principle.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

PeaceOut said:


> hope those lights can be retrofitted into the current TT.
> 
> So on the current model...there is no day time light?


There are DRL's on all the current MKII's...I have mine on all the time.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> They are std with xenons.


And only with xenons. You don't get DRLs with normal headlights.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Regarding the xenon's I'm really glad I spec'd them. Coughing up just short of Â£1k did make me wince, especially when they came as standard with my Mazda.

However, they really add to the overall look of the car when they're on (no noticeable difference to the halogens otherwise), the white light they produce gives much better visibility at night, especially with the "you turn they turn" adaptiveness and the DRLs (which I wasn't aware of when I spec'd them) look great too. Best bit about them though? The little dance they perform when you switch them on :wink:

Â£1000? Christ at that price I almost feel as though Audi were giving them away :lol:

By the way do normal halogens stay on for 20 secs or so when you lock the car and immediately come on when you open? Or is that down to the lighting pack option?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

hitchbloke said:


> By the way do normal halogens stay on for 20 secs or so when you lock the car and immediately come on when you open? Or is that down to the lighting pack option?


Yes. On/Off switch for this function is next to the light switch and light on time is adjusted in DIS. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

modernTT said:


> I know it is a little off topic but do you have to have xenons to get DRL's or can you have the standard lights and get Audi to make them DRL's? Here in the states on my old A4 it was DRL capable but the dealer did not have them "on"...still a bit confused on this one. I would actually prefer to have DRL's since I am in Canada now! thanks for any thoughts!


No cant be made to have DRLs. The outside bulb is dip, inside is main beam.
Xenon cars use the outside for both dip and main beam, inside is DRL.

No place for the DRL bulbs to live on filament lights.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Good answer Tosh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Tosh for the info...always a help!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Shakal said:


> Toshiba: Do you know if Audi chose not to put diesel in TT ? There was some talking about TDI in TT, but looks like this wont happened ?


I was just thinking that. BMW have announced what on papers sounds like a sweet 204 horsepower 2.0 4 cylinder diesel for their 1-series coupe. Come on Audi, you are falling way behind the competition on engine development.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But no matter how harden a Audi fan you are, you have to admit that BMWs engine are much better.

I hear Audi will be making a 180+ 4pot Diesel, I dont know if it will appear on the TT or not. Based on what Audi have done to the current TT range it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

That new VW baby 4x4 is getting a 204bhp 4-pot diesel. :?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

It would be nice to get an updated 3.2(or even a different displacement) for the TT! Even though it was a carry over engine, it still is a great one but when you look at the new turbo 335i, makes you wonder!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> But no matter how harden a Audi fan you are, you have to admit that BMWs engine are much better.
> 
> I hear Audi will be making a 180+ 4pot Diesel, I dont know if it will appear on the TT or not. Based on what Audi have done to the current TT range it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


The engines are fantastic - the diesel has only a 138g/km CO2 output as well - and I'm one of the few who think they look great as well. It's just the stigma that keeps me away...for now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not a fan of the looks, but the engines are unknockable.
And they know which wheels to drive, unlike audi.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Im not a fan of the looks, but the engines are unknockable.
> And they know which wheels to drive, unlike audi.


And there is no need to lower their cars from their off-road suspension either.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im not a fan of the looks, but the engines are unknockable.
> And they know which wheels to drive, unlike audi.


That makes me feel awful.

I hate being on the same side of a discussion as Tosh :lol:

C


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just pretend im wrong - thats what you normally do and it will make you feel so much better.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

agree with the great BMW engines...the styling tho is lacking IMO...just not anywhere near the TT!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

RichGall said:


> Regarding the DRL's etc when would we be expecting to see them standard on the current UK models.


Its the xenons that you are buying really. DRLs are nothing much.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Just one question for those that seem to like BMW more than Audi... why have you got an Audi..?

I wouldn't dare knock BMW engineering, but I'd never own one of their cars. Is that the same as everyone else bigging up BMW over Audi here too..?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Just one question for those that seem to like BMW more than Audi... why have you got an Audi..?
> 
> I wouldn't dare knock BMW engineering, but I'd never own one of their cars. Is that the same as everyone else bigging up BMW over Audi here too..?


Largely because a 335ci would have lost me my license.

Worryingly, I am now seriously thinking about buying an E39 M5 (the old 5L V8 one) -- really nice car for power oversteering..

C


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Janitor said:


> Just one question for those that seem to like BMW more than Audi... why have you got an Audi..?
> 
> I wouldn't dare knock BMW engineering, but I'd never own one of their cars. Is that the same as everyone else bigging up BMW over Audi here too..?


Not sure what you're getting at, but if the TT was BMWs it would be much better powered, more fun to drive and would not have been sold out to reps ville. O and the front wheels would not be driving the car either. Come on Audi you can do better - or should i say you NEED to do better.

BMW cars are the best drivers cars by far.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> That new VW baby 4x4 is getting a 204bhp 4-pot diesel. :?


then i'd say the TT will get the 1.8l with 180hp. why should they suddenly change the you've-got-the-look-why-do-you-also-want-an-engine-philosophy.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure what you're getting at, but if the TT was BMWs it would be much better powered, more fun to drive and would not have been sold out to reps ville. O and the front wheels would not be driving the car either.


we'd also have an M version by now, but the quattro would have been lost forever.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what you're getting at, but if the TT was BMWs it would be much better powered, more fun to drive and would not have been sold out to reps ville. O and the front wheels would not be driving the car either.
> ...


Id be happy with that as long as its not FWD with a 4pot - in not a family man or a rep. If Audi give me something else to buy then i would, however i can only buy what is in the range. Quattro it is then.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Id be happy with that as long as its not FWD with a 4pot - in not a family man or a rep.


you also don't have many days with snow over there


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not too many, but it is fun when it comes.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I fully support Audi, as I wouldn't be buying one if I didn't. I do feel that expressing that the engines in the BMW are quite good is fine...as it goes...this time around Audi got me on the styling of the new TT inside and out!


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Tosh Wrote: 
[/quote] Not sure what you're getting at, but if the TT was BMWs it would be much better powered, more fun to drive and would not have been sold out to reps ville. O and the front wheels would not be driving the car either. Come on Audi you can do better - or should i say you NEED to do better. [/quote]

Not knocking BMW's Tosh but I disagreee with what you've said....if the TT was a BMW it would be a Z4....the Z4 is BMW's TT....its the TT's direct competition....now I've driven lots of Z4's....give me the TT any day...granted I haven't driven the Z4M...but I feel that the TT is a better car than the standard 3.0 6 cylinder Z4....and so do the motoring journalists. As for the 335i Coupe...its about 10K more expensive than the V6TT....hardly direct competition for the TT....you could almost buy an RS4 for the price of a 335i with all the bells and whistles and the RS4 is a better car than the 335i. A 3.2V6 TT is the same price as a brand new 325i 3 series Coupe M Sport....I'd take the TT any day.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question for those that seem to like BMW more than Audi... why have you got an Audi..?
> ...


Humm... you're an intelligent chap Tosh, I think it's pretty clear what I'm getting at

Some people are suggesting that BMWs have better engines, drive the right wheels and that Audi need to play catch up. If that's their belief, then why aren't they driving BMWs and posting on BMW Forums about how far behind Audi are..? Maybe they do - I don't know because I have no interest in BMW whatsoever

I'm definitely missing the point here I feel, but I can't see what it is other than Audi bashing... by Audi owners..? :?

What is it that Audi have that is stopping BMW lovers buying BMW..? Dealership support perhaps..?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

moore11 said:


> ...As for the 335i Coupe...its about 10K more expensive than the V6TT....hardly direct competition for the TT....you could almost buy an RS4 for the price of a 335i with all the bells and whistles and the RS4 is a better car than the 335i. A 3.2V6 TT is the same price as a brand new 325i 3 series Coupe M Sport....I'd take the TT any day.


List prices for each car, before toys (though I've added s-tronic to the 3.2) -- 
BMW 335ci SE	Â£34,085
Audi TT 3.2	Â£30,940

Of course, the TT comes with more toys than the 335ci but the above shows that the basic car is not Â£10K different. it's more like Â£3K. The toys only make a difference to some people 

C


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The point was BMWs look ugly, TT are not as technically as good as BMWs. A FWD 4pot, it should never have happened. FWD is for luke warm hatches. If the TT is a fancy hatch then its too much. If its a sports coupe then it needs to act like one.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

CraigyTT said:


> moore11 said:
> 
> 
> > ...As for the 335i Coupe...its about 10K more expensive than the V6TT....hardly direct competition for the TT....you could almost buy an RS4 for the price of a 335i with all the bells and whistles and the RS4 is a better car than the 335i. A 3.2V6 TT is the same price as a brand new 325i 3 series Coupe M Sport....I'd take the TT any day.
> ...


And that's before a healthy discount on the Beemer, which you will not get on the TT. If you go for a nearly new Beemer, the savings are even greater. The list price of a BMW is somewhat exaggerated, and no one in their right mind buys a new one.

As for Audi bashing - those buying Audi know that they are making significant concessions in taking that decision when it comes to the quality of the mid-tier engines and dynamics. However, it must be a personality thing - Audi designs are understated but slick, and their is less chance of being taken for a to55er, even if you are one. For me, the 1990s ad for the Audi 80 says it all.






I'm a car fan first, Audi owner second. Although I love my TT, as I did my A3 and do my sister's A4, I feel they are seriously losing out to the competition who seem to be advancing faster (especially in the engine department). Other than the huge diesels and the 2.0T, what has Audi brought us in the last 5 years? The VW Group has had two crutches for well over a decade - the 1.8 20v and the 1.9 diesel. Does it really think it can hold off the competition for the next 10-15 years by tweaking the 2.0T and the 2.0TDI? And lets not talk about the VR6 line. A great engine, but it was time to move on.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I've done the rounds lately ,looking at what car to get next.As posted last week,looked at BMW,Merc,Audi etc.Now I have to be honest,and this applies to most of my previous cars,the overiding criteria for choosing which car is "how does it look" (inside and out).and thereafter:-
Make
How does it drive.
Price 
Engine

BMW,s used to do it for me but the new 3 is plain ugly.

How many more people on this forum put looks before everything else.
If it was just engine and powertrain then how do you choose between a Golf GTi,Seat Leon,Audi A3 ,SkodaVR5 or a TT (without getting into the V6 Debate)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Scooby-Doo said:


> How many more people on this forum put looks before everything else.


All the 20T owners :lol:
Get the mans version!

Leon - cheap and nasty
A3 - sorry nodded off, what were we talking about?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Scooby-Doo said:


> I've done the rounds lately ,looking at what car to get next.As posted last week,looked at BMW,Merc,Audi etc.Now I have to be honest,and this applies to most of my previous cars,the overiding criteria for choosing which car is "how does it look" (inside and out).and thereafter:-
> Make
> How does it drive.
> Price
> ...


Hrm. Using those criteria, you might want to investigate a ~4 year old BMW M5 (E39). I'm currently looking for a toy and it's a tossup between that and a heavily modified elise (think: different engine+gbox) for my second car at the moment.

The old E39 M5 is a 5.0 V8, it's got ~400bhp and ~370lb.ft iirc. The torque peak is pretty low down, about 3500rpm. The engine spins to just over 7 grand.
The new (E60) M5 is ~500bhp and ~380lb.ft and feels oddly weedy because all the torque's up high in the rev range (about 6 grand). The peak power is just shy of the limiter at about 8.something, and you won't find a european one with an manual 'box.

The older car thus actually has more _usable_ torque (a princial criteria when I choose cars).

To summarise:
1. BMW (I recon this is pretty decent in terms of brand).
2. Not much handles better than a proper BMW M car (you'd be amazed).
3. Price: about 20K. Ok, not exactly cheap...
4. Engine: I actually like the V8 better than the V10. Oh, and 400bhp _is_ still something to write home about.

Sorry for the slightly BMW-centric post. Hey, both BMW and Audi are Bavarian, what can I say... 

Cheers

C


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Hrm. Using those criteria, you might want to investigate a ~4 year old BMW M5 (E39). I'm currently looking for a toy and it's a tossup between that and a heavily modified elise (think: different engine+gbox) for my second car at the moment.
> 
> C


HAD ONE, WOULD WHOLLY RECOMMEND IT, awesome car.... and you can pick them up for 12K for an early example...... the power and torque are simply amazing..... rev needle moves round the dial as fast as the speedo when yoou bury the throttle!


----------

